# Iraqi tumbler preformace?



## Americantumbler (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello, I’m wondering what Iraqi tumbler preformace is like. Is it similar to turkish Takla? Thanks.


----------



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

*Miski pigeons*

I had them when I was living there, they fly for abut 1 to 2 hours, they like to clap their wings and few do role a lot some do half role. 
they don't get up too high in the sky. they are called ( Misaki, or Miski) in Iraq. 
very beautiful birds. I think they are the same bird as the Takala,


----------



## Americantumbler (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you, Miski pigeon


----------



## Americantumbler (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh I’m sorry conoka1 I saw the miski pigeon tital and assumed that was your name


----------

